# Hot and Spicy Chicken with Peanuts and Leeks



## SierraCook (Oct 25, 2004)

The topic of what is your favorite kind of food make me think of this recipe. It is one of my new favorites. 


*Hot and Spicy Chicken with Peanuts and Leeks*
Recipe Source: Better Homes and Gardens

1 lb. skinless boneless, chicken breasts
1/3 cup water
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 tablespoons rice wine
2 teaspoons cornstarch
½ - ¾ teaspoons bottled hot pepper sauce
1 tablespoon cooking oil
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 teaspoons fresh grated ginger
3 medium leeks, cleaned and cut into 2-inch strips (½ cup)
6 small dried red chili peppers, optional
½ cup peanuts
2 cups hot cooked rice 

Cut chicken into bite-sized strips; set aside. For sauce, in a small bowl combine water, soy sauce, rice wine, cornstarch, and hot pepper sauce; set aside. Add oil to wok or 12-inch skillet. Preheat over medium-high heat (add more oil if necessary during cooking). Stir-fry garlic and ginger in hot oil for 15 seconds. Add leeks and, if desired, chili peppers. Stir-fry for 1½ minutes or until leeks are crisp-tender. Remove leek mixture from wok. Add half of the chicken to wok. Stir-fry for 2-3 minutes or until no longer pink. Remove chicken from work. Repeat with remaining chicken. Return all chicken to wok; push chicken from center of wok. Stir sauce; add to center of wok. Cook and stir until thickened and bubbly. Return cooked vegetables to wok. Stir to coat. Cook and stir about 1 minute more or until heated through. Serve immediately over cooked rice. Makes 4 servings.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2004)

that looks really good sc, i think i'll try to make it this week, if mr. benny (dw, my latest knickname for her) will go for it. i'm gonna add some tofu as well...  "that ok with you mr. benny?" in a growly blues voice...


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 31, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> that looks really good sc, i think i'll try to make it this week, if mr. benny (dw, my latest knickname for her) will go for it. i'm gonna add some tofu as well...  "that ok with you mr. benny?" in a growly blues voice...



buckytom, 

Did you try it?  How did it go over with dw?  Tofu would be good in the recipe.  

SC


----------

